# CNY Syracuse area



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

Looking to see who is regestered in the Syracuse, NY and surrounding area.
I only found this site by accident yesterday (9/12/2007).
Most plow guys don't like to talk business but this fourm is quite open.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm in the Cazenovia area but I'm not really a plow guy, just a guy hopeing to have my plow on my truck before the snow flys.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

same here live in morrisville ny i also am not a plow guy just got my truck and am going to do my driveway and some freinds and families and see how it goes from there


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

That's how it starts - friends and family, and th e next thing you know you're in BUSINESS.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*In Oneida*

I'm In Oneida a I do plow Commercially I talk shop with you our area don't overlap with the price of fuel and every thing.

Big Earl


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm from near Binghamton. I plow a little bit here and there.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Just north of syracuse here 1st year plowing. What is best way to get name out there?


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would just say to get a couple driveways, then let people spread word that you do a good job. I know a couple people who did that, and now they don't have enough time for all the people.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

New here too - just joined the other day. I'm in the Onondaga Hill (Syracuse west suburb)area. Also a member of "DieselPlace.com". I just bought a gently used "SnoWay" 8' DP w/wireless remote. Looking to do family and neighbors ($). Let me ask some of you - what is the going rate to do a driveway, say 2 cars wide by 50' long ?

Thx,
Scott


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

We're practcally neighbors.
I start at $45, but there are many variables (family & neighbors - that's a tough one).
Plowing on the hill is tough - lot of wait time for traffic.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*per push price*

So my 9.95 a push is way to low! I was going based upon others I've seen priced at that.
I was thinking of like 25 first push, 15 for second and 10 for a third max of 3 pushes in 24 hour period. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*keeping lawns in tack*

What should one do to avoid lawns getting torn up on the first plowable snow of season when there is no base on lawn yet?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I get $18.00 everytime I plow 4" but thats me .


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*overhead & profit*

You can expect at least $2,600 min overhead - that's just gas (20 fills) and 5 months of your vehicle insurance [gen. liability not included].

at $10 (including returns) you'd be lucky to average $62 per day (after overhead deduction) - then you have taxes, soc.sec., disibility, retirement.

The question is, are you doing this for fun or business?

LAWN DAMAGE
Some is unavoidable.
Where you put snow is site dependent (not every site is the same)
EXPERIENCE -there's only one way to get it.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*Overhead & Profit*

Yea I'm trying to make this a business definately not for fun. Who would want to get up at 2 in the am and go out in blowing cold snow for fun?lol So do you think my $25 price is about right?


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Plowing for $$$ - no fun here, but I too don't plan on getting up at 2am, etc... Family first - free, neighbors & friends $$$ payup - $30.00 first, $20.00 second, after that ??? (depends)

I plan on asking the homeowners where they would like the pile(s). I'll start a "log book" with sketches of the property and placement of snowpile.

Do any of you use "ballast" wesport in the back of the truck?

Thx,
Scott


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

Not too much residential plowing going on at 2AM. I start at 4:30 am after 3 inches and stop at 8:00 pm - anything in between is special call rate.

BALLAST - there is always the minimum required by the plow mfr. - then there's traction ballast. My min is 150 and I put another 250 at the least.

Always ask where the owner prefers the piles, but let your experience make the final decission - the more area, the better.
Some people make thier property look so pretty, but leave no place to put snow and it's against NYS Law to push accross streets; so unless your willing to take the chance on tickets tell them they need snowblowing not plowing.

I include a liability release - not liable for damage due to the movement or placement of snow. This dose not release me form impact damages - sliding into the garage or car, etc.
There's always going to be some lawn damage - I tell them this is a seperate issue and I will give a damage repair estimate in the spring. It's not free.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

CNY Plow;405875 said:


> Not too much residential plowing going on at 2AM. I start at 4:30 am after 3 inches and stop at 8:00 pm - anything in between is special call rate.
> 
> I just used 2 am as example.How long will it take to clear 40 drives most people want them clear by the time they leave for work like 6 am for instance.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

No one can answer how long does it take - except for their own circumstance.
How much travel time, the time for each push, etc, and so on.
Ideally, If they're all within a few minutes of one another and average 7 minutes per push you can do 25-26 every 4 hours.
You should make you time determinations for the average seasonal snow conditions (you know how many times we wake up to 6 or 8 inches around here).
EVERY ONE WANTS TO BE PLOWED FIRST. - That's impossible.
Some will want to be cleared every 3 or 4 inches; some will want to be cleared after the storm.


----------



## syrbaseball (Sep 22, 2007)

*1st Time Plower...where Do I Get A Plow Installed Cny?*

WHERE CAN I GET A PLOW INSTALLED IN CNY. i NEED THE PLOW AS WELL. 
F250


----------



## syrbaseball (Sep 22, 2007)

WHERE CAN I GET A PLOW INSTALLED IN CNY. i NEED THE PLOW AS WELL. 
F250


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*equipment*



syrbaseball;406170 said:


> WHERE CAN I GET A PLOW INSTALLED IN CNY. i NEED THE PLOW AS WELL.
> F250


Believe-it-or-not - Plowing is not a main title in the yellow pages (go figgure).
Look under Snow Removal Equipment.
Untill this year I had always used "STS Truck Equip." 
This year I used "Tri-Tank" went to the Curtis Plow instead of Fisher.
Today I found "Tony Rotella" in my neighborhood (I haven't checked him out yet.
Except for minor repair I haven't had the need to keep up on the various Plow for the last 11 years - if you take care of them they last a long, loong time.
They're not all that difficult to install yourself.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes - "Tri-Tank" , thats where I got a great deal on a Sno-Way.

Hey CNY PLow, where exactly do you live ?

I'm in the Howlett Hill Meadows neighborhood. Maybe we could use each other as a 
"back-up", just in case one of us has a breakdown or ......... ?  

Scott


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

i would e-mail you but you haven't enabled "provate Message" in your public profile.
i'm not certain but i believe you have to enable it on your end in order to sen me an e-mail.
i'm down the hill on Genesee.
you didn't take my add out of the P&C did you (not serious)....someone can't bear the compettion.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

OK on the private message thing, I'll fix that in a minute.

What add ?  

I've just barely got started on my neighborhood flyer. I'm not going to do an add anywhere.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

Scott
I was kidding about the add/flyer.... I (my wife) had put 2 in the P&C - one at each entry.
someone took one down, i'm assuming it was one of my competition.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah who know's maybe a kid did it. 

Quick question - I'm having trouble enabling the email contact info - where is it ?


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

the grey bar (above) left click "quick links" select "private messages."
if it doesn't display you either haven't been a member long enough or you haven't enabled in your user profile.
does your Welcome box have a display"Private messages?"


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

No not yet, I guess. No private message link or any of what you described.
I did enable the "v" code thingy ?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

you need to be a member of the site for 10 days and have made 10 posts in order to gain access to the private message feature


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

OK, great - it won't be long now........ 
xysport :waving:


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*Buy and install plows*

Try looking in the yellowpages, I'm sure you will find many places to buy and have a plow installed in there.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

*Question $$$*

This is for all of you that have been plowing for a while. In the past few seasons (here in the Syracuse, NY area) what would you say is your average net income for snow removal ? Now I don't want to be nosy, finances are your personal business, but a ball park figure, ya know based on a average snowfall winter. High - low amount, if you decide not to tell the whole amount that's OK, I guess what I'm lookng for is what can I expect if I do 15-20 residential driveways this winter. What could that amount be ?
I'm just trying to figure out a "budget" and other financial things. This will be my first time doing this.
Thank you for your replies and again I'm not trying to be nosy just curious.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

For you boys in the Syracuse area, especially south of the city...I have a good strong dependable truck with a 7 1/2 ft Fisher plow. We are supposed to get blasted over the next couple days. Now they are saying possibly up to 3 ft with winds. Im on vacation from my landscape foreman position and have time to help with emergency back up or whatever you need. Right now I only plow my own drive and a neighbor but have plowed professionally on and off for 20 years with trucks as well as bobcats. Keep me in mind if I can help.
Ray


----------



## CGlisson (Aug 17, 2008)

*2008-2009 Season*

Anyone come up with bidding figures for next season yet? I'm trying to come up with a contract price for the season, primarily for 30'-40' residential drives. This is my first year plowing, can anyone help me out?


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, I was "new" last year and I just kinda guessed at it. I do seasonal for $375 that covers Dec. 1 thru April 1. I might be low, but I work full time and do plowing for extra cash, I work 12 hour nights 2-3-2 type of schedule, and I come home just in time to plow my few customers. Your situation might be different and I would just call others who advertise plowing and ask for a quote (pretend your a potential customer) get some quotes and create an average price range for yourself, etc.....
Good luck, what area of Syracuse do plow ? Don't forget insurance and those hidden obstructions you see now but not when there's inches of snow there !
Scott


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I am up in the New Haven area just between Mexico and Oswego. Just put the plow on this past spring. I am REALLY looking forward to plowing my driveway this coming year!!!!  I don't plow for anyone but myself unless asked by neighbors or friends. I have plowed the last 8 winters with my Astro van and a Snowbear personal plow...worked awesome for a cheap setup. With finding PlowSite.com, I am more and more thinking of getting a few clients and making some extra cash.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello CNY! I'm located in the Town of Marcy, just north of Utica. I no longer plow commercially, -although I have plowed as a sub in past years. Now I plow just my own property. I wonder what mother nature has in store for us this coming winter?


----------

